# Calling all coat/grooming experts



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi! I have an almost 4 year old female Golden who was spayed in January of 2022. After her spay, her coat changed quite a bit... Her fur along her sides and hips got much longer and fuller and she developed the typical spay coat of the fine, fluffy, fuzzy hairs coming through, and I've been trying to figure out the best way to remove them. I pull them out with my fingers, and use a couple undercoat combs that I have. Those help but there is so much of it on her hips I think it's a lost cause at this point. My main question though is what, if anything, to do about the long fur she developed on her hips. It's kind of like a strip of longer fur that flaps over the shorter fur on her hips. I don't know if I should just leave it alone, trim it or let a groomer trim it? In the first picture I made the hairs more pronounced so you could see them clearly. The next two are what she looks like normally now and the bottom two show her coat right before her spay. You can really see the difference in her coat from the before and after spay. Of course it doesn't change how much we love her, it just looks kinda silly.  Do we just leave it? Any advice is super appreciated! 
Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Remove with stripping knife.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ lovely picture


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Megora said:


> Remove with stripping knife.


Kate, can you give a bit more detail — what size stripping knife? How does one use it? I have the same issue with my girl.

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Golden State Mom said:


> Kate, can you give a bit more detail — what size stripping knife? How does one use it? I have the same issue with my girl.
> 
> Thanks!


The below video would be a good guide I think - but instead of removing the fluff on the ears, you are taking out fuzzies elsewhere... Don't cut into the jacket - because you'll have a hole (you can see the lighter undercoat vs it being tightly covered by the jacket) back there instead of the more natural look in the swimmy pic I liked above. 

EASY GRIP Greyhound Stripping Knives - Ashley Craig Pet Products - Greyhound - Show Salon Spa - Onyx - Magic - Essentials, Show Leads, Brushes, Stripping tools and more! <= I have the "fine", but I suspect medium would work well here. When Amy showed me how to strip out around the ears/neck/etc on my dog a few years ago, she had a knife very similar to this.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I have used thinning scissors double sided in thE past and just trimmed the hairs level with the normal coat. Anne F


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

Megora said:


> View attachment 897691
> 
> 
> ^ lovely picture


Thank you! She loves to swim.  I will look into the stripping knives. I was going to ask what size also but I think you answered that below. I'll take a look at the video and give it a go. Where exactly would you use it on her?


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

Megora said:


> The below video would be a good guide I think - but instead of removing the fluff on the ears, you are taking out fuzzies elsewhere... Don't cut into the jacket - because you'll have a hole (you can see the lighter undercoat vs it being tightly covered by the jacket) back there instead of the more natural look in the swimmy pic I liked above.
> 
> EASY GRIP Greyhound Stripping Knives - Ashley Craig Pet Products - Greyhound - Show Salon Spa - Onyx - Magic - Essentials, Show Leads, Brushes, Stripping tools and more! <= I have the "fine", but I suspect medium would work well here. When Amy showed me how to strip out around the ears/neck/etc on my dog a few years ago, she had a knife very similar to this.


Kate, I'm a novice at this... can you explain exactly what you mean when you say "don't cut into the jacket because it will leave a hole". Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shnga said:


> Kate, I'm a novice at this... can you explain exactly what you mean when you say "don't cut into the jacket because it will leave a hole". Thank you!


The jacket (topcoat) is typically the gold color that our goldens are.... and the undercoat is a lighter gold to buttery color. If you literally remove the jacket part in a spot, you will see the undercoat there - basically a hole. You should not see the dogs undercoat in the jacket area.


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Megora said:


> The below video would be a good guide I think - but instead of removing the fluff on the ears, you are taking out fuzzies elsewhere... Don't cut into the jacket - because you'll have a hole (you can see the lighter undercoat vs it being tightly covered by the jacket) back there instead of the more natural look in the swimmy pic I liked above.
> 
> EASY GRIP Greyhound Stripping Knives - Ashley Craig Pet Products - Greyhound - Show Salon Spa - Onyx - Magic - Essentials, Show Leads, Brushes, Stripping tools and more! <= I have the "fine", but I suspect medium would work well here. When Amy showed me how to strip out around the ears/neck/etc on my dog a few years ago, she had a knife very similar to this.


This is really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thinning shears and cut it off


----------

